# The loss of Mercy Air 2



## FutureFlightMedic (Dec 11, 2006)

_I just logged on to my other favorite site, FlightWeb-only to find the site blackened out. I knew before I ever scrolled down the page that EMS has lost another of its dedicated flight crews. The article stated that the Mercy Air medevac went down near Cajon Pass in California last night at about 6 pm. All three flight crew were lost. They will be posting an online condolence book soon, that will be given to the families of the crew. I thought that sounded like a very heart-felt idea. This should be a reminder to us all to live each of our days the best we can, and look out for each other during the amazing, life saving work we all do. It's just so sad to me that sometimes for rescuers to save a life, they must lose their own. 
Be safe out there, everyone. _


----------



## JimH (Dec 12, 2006)

I read one report saying fog may have been a factor, and they may have clipped some power lines.
Also said some witness said they saw the helo in distress, but what that means is anyone's guess until something comes out.
NTSB usually has a preliminary report posted within a week saying what is known so far. I will look for it and post a link when it is posted.
My company lost a Seneca and a pilot last January in a weather related accident. It was one of the worst feelings I have ever had because it went down about 4 hours after we completed an inspection on the plane and returned it to service. I can imagine what thier maintenance people are going through right now.


----------



## JimH (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is what the FAA has released so far-
http://www.faa.gov/data_statistics/accident_incident/preliminary_data/media/B_1211_N.txt


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 12, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers to the families that have lost the ones that they loved, and the entire family of EMS......


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 12, 2006)

If one ever needs an excuse to hold up a beer in someones honor, it's a time like this.


----------



## premedtim (Dec 13, 2006)

Yeah it was fog and power lines. My friend (ya the one in medic school in Sac) used to work in the same area as those guys and knew them personally so the place they worked at let him know when it happened. :/ Didn't talk to him much last night because I didn't really know what to say. Not much to say other than RIP..


----------



## JimH (Dec 13, 2006)

I saw some photos of the helo, it did have a wire strike kit installed, but they are only effective in protecting the cabin area- 
If a main rotor clips something, there is nothing that will help.


----------



## FireStrut (Dec 13, 2006)

*I hate to hear about the crash, I hope that the families is doing ok. Tupelo, Mississippi lost one of their air evac last year and it is hard to believe that a year has went by. *


----------



## JimH (Dec 21, 2006)

The NTSB has issued a preliminary report on the Mercy Air 2 accident.
http://www.ntsb.gov/ntsb/brief.asp?ev_id=20061220X01815&key=1


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 22, 2006)

I will say a prayer. Hopefully they passed with no pain or agony doing what they loved. It always hurts when a patient dies in your care but it really hits home when its one of your own. My thoughts are with the families this christmas. Thoughts of peace.


----------

